# Small folly, Saint-Marcel-sur-Aude, France, March 2016



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Another bijou explore. I’m guessing this was the French equivalent to an English folly, probably built by a wealthy vine-grower in the region so he could survey his estate. The date-stone puts it at 1900 which fits time-line-wise as many follies where built in England during Victorian times. It now lies on a small back-road outside the village of Saint-Marcel-sur-Aude, empty and neglected. Wished I’d realised it was on the road, having tramped through the mud across the field to it! It has two rooms; one at ground level and one floor up. There’s also a roof area which was inaccessible. It’s got some nice decorative touches and had a sundial on one wall. Can’t really say much more about it than that so on with the pictures.


img4325 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4326 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One broken door!


img4328 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here’s the date stone:


img4327 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A small balcony, now gone:


img4330 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4331 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The ground floor is trashed:


img4332 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The stairs up to the first floor:


img4333 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4334 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4337 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sweeping views over the fields:


img4338 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4336 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Mar 27, 2016)

I liked that Hughie, Thanks


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks nice, wonder if that was a hoist above the balcony.great shots.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 27, 2016)

Very cool HughieD  I like the bird flying above the building in the second pic! Great photos, nice one.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Very cool HughieD  I like the bird flying above the building in the second pic! Great photos, nice one.



Cheers Rubex. Yeah...noticed that after the fact - it's got its wings in hasn't it?


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 27, 2016)

Seems that you are having a good mooch around France, I enjoyed this, thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Very interesting building and sundial.Excellent photos.


----------



## Bones out (Mar 28, 2016)

Don't think I have ever seen a report with a flying fish in it before? Interesting.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 30, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Don't think I have ever seen a report with a flying fish in it before? Interesting.



When I clocked it I thought it was a flying fish too!


----------

